# SpeedSolving Open 2020



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

Competitor Limit:30
Start Date: December 1st 2020
Events: 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Skewb, OH
Registration Deadline: November 25th 2020
Click this link and fill out the info to register:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EPLcPRF_fPsHjVTn1EZtX4XVWjM4DXBLg7hDoJgBaN0/edit#gid=0


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

put A in the boxes if you want to compete in that event, obviously under username put your SpeedSolving username


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2020)

I can’t access it.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

huh weird
I will try to fix it


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

It should be good now


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 4, 2020)

Is this competition online or in person?


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 4, 2020)

KyleTheCuber said:


> Is this competition online or in person?


its online. I chacked on the WCA website and no comp starts on December 1st.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 4, 2020)

@goidlon it opens a spreadsheet wich i cant edit


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 4, 2020)

I can't edit the spreadsheet. Shall I PM you my details so that you can put it in the spreadsheet ?


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 4, 2020)

Looks fun @goidlon but I can't edit the sheet.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 4, 2020)

Good luck with your competition.

Happy Cubing!


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

I will try to make you guys allowed to edit it, sorry for the inconvinience


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

I think we good now.


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 4, 2020)

okay thanks


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 4, 2020)

OK- signed up!


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

@goidlon I signed up


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 4, 2020)

I dont have a pyra but i think i might get one before december so i put A on there anyway


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 4, 2020)

I signed up
Would you consider adding 6 or 7 in the future?


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes in future competitions


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Is this going to be live, or is it just doing it whenever you want? Or is it going to be like the last comp you organized when you gave everybody an hour to compete for some events and 48 hours for others?


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

what do you mean by live?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2020)

goidlon said:


> what do you mean by live?


It has a schedule. eg 1:00 is 3x3, 2:00 is 2x2, etc.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

ok then yes it will be live.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2020)

goidlon said:


> ok then yes it will be live.


Why does the OP say that it starts on December 1? It’s not going to take more than 1 day to finish those events.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

what do mean by OP


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 4, 2020)

goidlon said:


> what do mean by OP


original post


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

ok, that just means the starting date of the competition, I have not decided the ending date, but the schedule will be released in an hour or 2


----------



## goidlon (Nov 4, 2020)

@BenChristman1 @LukasCubes @Sub1Hour @KyleTheCuber @KyleTheCuber @SpeedCuberSUB30 @Cubing Forever @Jam88
3x3 Round One - December 5th 1pm-2pm EST, 2x2 Round One - December 5th 2:30pm-3:00pm EST, 4x4 Round One - December 5th 4pm-5pm EST.
Skewb Round One - December 6th 1pm-2pm EST, 3x3 Round Two - December 6th 2pm-3pm, Pyraminx Round One - December 6th 3:30pm-5:00pm EST. 2x2 Round Two - December 7th 11am-11:30am EST, 4x4 Final - December 7th 11:30am-12:15pm EST, Megaminx Round One - December 7th 12:15pm-1:30pm EST, 5x5 Combined Final - December 7th 2pm-3:15pm EST. 3x3 OH Round One - December 8th 11am-12pm EST, 2x2 Final Round - December 8th 12pm-1pm EST, 3x3 OH Final Round 1:15pm-2:30pm EST, Pyraminx Final Round - December 8th 2:30pm-3:30pm EST, Skewb Final Round - December 8th 4pm-4:30pm EST. Megaminx Final Round - December 9th 2pm-3pm EST, 3x3 Final Round - December 9th 3:30pm-4:15pm. Awards announced on the 10th of december.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 4, 2020)

goidlon said:


> @BenChristman1 @LukasCubes @Sub1Hour @KyleTheCuber @KyleTheCuber @SpeedCuberSUB30 @Cubing Forever @Jam88
> 3x3 Round One - December 1st 1pm-2pm EST, 2x2 Round One - December 1st 2:30pm-3:00pm EST, 4x4 Round One - December 1st 4pm-5pm EST.
> Skewb Round One - December 2nd 1pm-2pm EST, 3x3 Round Two - December 2nd 2pm-3pm, Pyraminx Round One - December 2nd 3:30pm-5:00pm EST. 2x2 Round Two - December 3rd 11am-11:30am EST, 4x4 Final - December 3rd 11:30am-12:15pm EST, Megaminx Round One - December 3rd 12:15pm-1:30pm EST, 5x5 Combined Final - December 3rd 2pm-3:15pm EST. 3x3 OH Round One - December 4th 11am-12pm EST, 2x2 Final Round - December 4th 12pm-1pm EST, 3x3 OH Final Round 1:15pm-2:30pm EST, Pyraminx Final Round - December 4th 2:30pm-3:30pm EST, Skewb Final Round - December 4th 4pm-4:30pm EST. Megaminx Final Round - December 5th 2pm-3pm EST, 3x3 Final Round - December 5th 3:30pm-4:15pm. Awards announced on the 6th of december.


Umm, I have school during most of the rounds, I'm gonna back out of it.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh i did not take shool into account let me change the schedule cause I have no doubt most of us have school


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 5, 2020)

I'll sign up if you can fit everything into 1 or 2 days in the weekend, or after school. Also, what timezone are these events for?


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 5, 2020)

3x3 round 1 and 2x2 round 1 i have some things to say.

Monday and Tuesday is my school days this year. Wednsday through Friday I do at home. If my county has enough covid cases, I will be able to compete, if not, I can compete in these events. These events happen on December 1st and that is on a Tuesday. 4x4 Round 1 is fine because it dont start until 4pm and I get home almost always before 4pm (I get home between 3 and 3:30). I do respect your calender for this even. I am just saying i might not be able to compete in 3x3 and 2x2. West Virginia is in EST so im fine with the times. EVERYTHING else is perfect


----------



## goidlon (Nov 5, 2020)

Guys i said that I will make a schedule that will take school into account please be patient


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 5, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Guys i said that I will make a schedule that will take school into account please be patient


aight


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 5, 2020)

Signed up


----------



## goidlon (Nov 5, 2020)

Updated schedule


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 5, 2020)

may I see the updated schedule?


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 5, 2020)

I won't be able to do any of the initial rounds as I live in the UK, so everything would be late at night for me. I think that I can make the finals. Can I just do the initial rounds at a different time (earlier)? Thanks @goidlon
EDIT: I can do anything which ends by 1pm EST


----------



## KyleTheCuber (Nov 11, 2020)

I don't think I have time to compete anymore so I took my name of the registration page.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 11, 2020)

ok
Also the updated schedule is just the original but I have edited it


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 11, 2020)

@goidlon I'll do the same because 


Jam88 said:


> I won't be able to do any of the initial rounds as I live in the UK, so everything would be late at night for me. I think that I can make the finals. Can I just do the initial rounds at a different time (earlier)? Thanks @goidlon
> EDIT: I can do anything which ends by 1pm EST


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 11, 2020)

so whats the new full schedule for the comp if you have one? @goidlon


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 11, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> so whats the new full schedule for the comp if you have one? @goidlon





goidlon said:


> @BenChristman1 @LukasCubes @Sub1Hour @KyleTheCuber @KyleTheCuber @SpeedCuberSUB30 @Cubing Forever @Jam88
> 3x3 Round One - December 5th 1pm-2pm EST, 2x2 Round One - December 5th 2:30pm-3:00pm EST, 4x4 Round One - December 5th 4pm-5pm EST.
> Skewb Round One - December 6th 1pm-2pm EST, 3x3 Round Two - December 6th 2pm-3pm, Pyraminx Round One - December 6th 3:30pm-5:00pm EST. 2x2 Round Two - December 7th 11am-11:30am EST, 4x4 Final - December 7th 11:30am-12:15pm EST, Megaminx Round One - December 7th 12:15pm-1:30pm EST, 5x5 Combined Final - December 7th 2pm-3:15pm EST. 3x3 OH Round One - December 8th 11am-12pm EST, 2x2 Final Round - December 8th 12pm-1pm EST, 3x3 OH Final Round 1:15pm-2:30pm EST, Pyraminx Final Round - December 8th 2:30pm-3:30pm EST, Skewb Final Round - December 8th 4pm-4:30pm EST. Megaminx Final Round - December 9th 2pm-3pm EST, 3x3 Final Round - December 9th 3:30pm-4:15pm. Awards announced on the 10th of december.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 12, 2020)

List of stuff i cannot do unless school is cancelled or i dont make it that far.

2x2 Round Two - December 7th 11am-11:30am EST, 

4x4 Final - December 7th 11:30am-12:15pm EST, 

Megaminx Round One - December 7th 12:15pm-1:30pm EST, 

5x5 Combined Final - December 7th 2pm-3:15pm EST. 

3x3 OH Round One - December 8th 11am-12pm EST, 

2x2 Final Round - December 8th 12pm-1pm EST, 

3x3 OH Final Round One - 15pm-2:30pm EST, (I dont even know when this comes up in the comp)

Pyraminx Final Round - December 8th 2:30pm-3:30pm EST, 

I can probably do Pyraminx Final Round at the very end because i get home around 3-3:30 so i could probably do that. Skewb dont start until 4 which is great. If somehow everyone else is worse than me at 5x5 and I make it to finals, I will probably not make it but again I get home 3-3:30 there. If I was completely online, I would be able to do it. If not, I will probably be the last person doing the average lol. I am competing in every event so that might make it harder. Maybe just stick with the schedule and maybe reschedule them at a later date. That is what I would do.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 12, 2020)

This is just a suggestion for somethig you dont want to start until december. This isnt the schedule nuless you want it to be.

3x3 Rd 1: Dec 2, 11a-11:30a EST
2x2 Rd 1: Dec 2, 11:30a-12p EST
4x4 Rd 1: Dec 2, 12p-12:30p EST
Skewb Rd 1: Dec 2, 12:30p-1p EST

3x3 Rd 2: Dec 3, 11a-11:30a EST
Pyraminx Rd 1: Dec 3 11:30a-12p EST
2x2 Rd 2: Dec 3, 12p-12:30p EST
4x4 Finals: Dec 3, 12:30p-1p EST

Megaminx Rd 1: Dec 4, 11a-11:30a EST
5x5 (only 1 rd): Dec 4, 11:30a-12p EST
3OH Rd 1: Dec 4, 12p-12:30P EST
2x2 Finals: Dec 4, 12:30p-1p EST

3OH Finals: Dec 5, 11a-11:30a EST
Pyraminx Finals: Dec 5, 11:30a-12p EST
Skewb Finals: Dec 5, 12p-12:30p EST
Megaminx Finals: Dec 5, 12:30p-1p EST

3x3 Finals: Dec 6, 12:30p-1p EST

Awards: Sometime on Dec 7


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 12, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> This is just a suggestion for somethig you dont want to start until december. This isnt the schedule nuless you want it to be.
> 
> 3x3 Rd 1: Dec 1, 11a-11:30a EST
> 2x2 Rd 1: Dec 1, 11:30a-12p EST
> ...


December 1-4 are Tuesday-Friday.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> December 1-4 are Tuesday-Friday.


oh ok i will set it up to start on the 2nd since im not in school wednsday through friday. Plus it isnt the real schedule it is just a suggestion.

Edit: Aight im done


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 12, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> oh ok i will set it up to start on the 2nd since im not in school wednsday through friday. Plus it isnt the real schedule it is just a suggestion.
> 
> Edit: Aight im done


You do realize that some people actually pay attention in online school?


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You do realize that some people actually pay attention in online school?


yeah i know.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 12, 2020)

You guys realize I have made it so that it is on saturdays and sundays


----------



## goidlon (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh sorry I thought I edited it I will fix it soon


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 13, 2020)

May I give a suggestion? Just get rid of the timed schedule entirely. You could just have every round one event "Due" at X time on day 1, every round 2 event due on day 2, ETC.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> May I give a suggestion? Just get rid of the timed schedule entirely. You could just have every round one event "Due" at X time on day 1, every round 2 event due on day 2, ETC.


I would compete if that was the case, but I can’t follow a strict schedule. As long as there is only one round of each event each day, it shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> oh ok i will set it up to start on the 2nd since im not in school wednsday through friday. Plus it isnt the real schedule it is just a suggestion.
> 
> Edit: Aight im done


Some people won’t have school off the same day as you. It’s not fair to adjust the schedule to what you want and what fits you perfectly.
in my school I go 5 says a week so I can’t even just not pay attention online. I also have school all 3 of those days.


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Some people won’t have school off the same day as you. It’s not fair to adjust the schedule to what you want and what fits you perfectly.
> in my school I go 5 says a week so I can’t even just not pay attention online. I also have school all 3 of those days.


aight how about everything on the weekends


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> aight how about everything on the weekends


Last time I checked, you’re not in charge, @goidlon is. So why are you making a schedule?


----------



## RiSha (Nov 13, 2020)

i think all of it should be on weekends


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Last time I checked, you’re not in charge, @goidlon is. So why are you making a schedule?


im just suggesting an all weekend schedule.


RiSha said:


> i think all of it should be on weekends


i agree it should be all weekends.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 14, 2020)

I ALREADY CAME UP WITH THE IDEA OF ALL WEEKENDS. DO YOU NOT READ MY POSTS


----------



## goidlon (Nov 14, 2020)

@
@BenChristman1 @LukasCubes @Sub1Hour @KyleTheCuber @KyleTheCuber @SpeedCuberSUB30 @Cubing Forever @Jam88
3x3 Round One - December 5th 1pm-2pm EST, 2x2 Round One - December 5th 2:30pm-3:00pm EST, 4x4 Round One - December 5th 4pm-5pm EST.
Skewb Round One - December 6th 1pm-2pm EST, 3x3 Round Two - December 6th 2pm-3pm, Pyraminx Round One - December 6th 3:30pm-5:00pm EST. 2x2 Round Two - December 12th 11am-11:30am EST, 4x4 Final - December 12th 11:30am-12:15pm EST, Megaminx Round One - December 12th 12:15pm-1:30pm EST, 5x5 Combined Final - December 12th 2pm-3:15pm EST. 3x3 OH Round One - December 13th 11am-12pm EST, 2x2 Final Round - December 13th 12pm-1pm EST, 3x3 OH Final Round 1:15pm-2:30pm EST, Pyraminx Final Round - December 13th 2:30pm-3:30pm EST, Skewb Final Round - December 13th 4pm-4:30pm EST. Megaminx Final Round - December 20th 2pm-3pm EST, 3x3 Final Round - December 20th 3:30pm-4:15pm. Awards announced on the 21th of december


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 14, 2020)

goidlon said:


> @
> @BenChristman1 @LukasCubes @Sub1Hour @KyleTheCuber @KyleTheCuber @SpeedCuberSUB30 @Cubing Forever @Jam88
> 3x3 Round One - December 5th 1pm-2pm EST, 2x2 Round One - December 5th 2:30pm-3:00pm EST, 4x4 Round One - December 5th 4pm-5pm EST.
> Skewb Round One - December 6th 1pm-2pm EST, 3x3 Round Two - December 6th 2pm-3pm, Pyraminx Round One - December 6th 3:30pm-5:00pm EST. 2x2 Round Two - December 12th 11am-11:30am EST, 4x4 Final - December 12th 11:30am-12:15pm EST, Megaminx Round One - December 12th 12:15pm-1:30pm EST, 5x5 Combined Final - December 12th 2pm-3:15pm EST. 3x3 OH Round One - December 13th 11am-12pm EST, 2x2 Final Round - December 13th 12pm-1pm EST, 3x3 OH Final Round 1:15pm-2:30pm EST, Pyraminx Final Round - December 13th 2:30pm-3:30pm EST, Skewb Final Round - December 13th 4pm-4:30pm EST. Megaminx Final Round - December 20th 2pm-3pm EST, 3x3 Final Round - December 20th 3:30pm-4:15pm. Awards announced on the 21th of december


More people would compete if you used this system:


Sub1Hour said:


> May I give a suggestion? Just get rid of the timed schedule entirely. You could just have every round one event "Due" at X time on day 1, every round 2 event due on day 2, ETC.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 14, 2020)

ok I will do that


----------



## goidlon (Nov 14, 2020)

Everybody the final schedule will be as @Sub1Hour suggested we will have all round one events due on day one all round 2 on day 2 etc.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 14, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Everybody the final schedule will be as @Sub1Hour suggested we will have all round one events due on day one all round 2 on day 2 etc.


Can you give 2-3 days per round, because I might not be able to get all of the events done in one day, because I'm busy on Saturdays and Sundays most times?


----------



## goidlon (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes, ok everyone 5th-8th you can submit round one. 9th-12 you can submit round two etc


----------



## PCCuber (Nov 14, 2020)

Cool!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

I registered


----------

